

How do I start with these stuffs? - desushil

I am a 22 yrs computer engineering student and have really cool interest in programming. But yet haven't done anything more than college little crappy projects. I need some guide if you guys could provide how I could start with. I have like 10's of ideas on my mind through which I think I can make real money and reach somewhere recognizable. I think my self as an entrepreneur in making. I am little familiar with stuffs like php/mysql, html/css, c/c++, CMS like wordpress, OOP concepts but not very much. May be I want to go on the web stuffs, and definitely I am an opensource lover. I would be really glad to see some  suggestions.
======
ColinWright
Find an existing open source project and fix some bugs. That will give you
experience in larger projects, communication, reading documentation,
understanding frameworks, using source control, debugging, reading code, and
possibly in dark corners of your chosen language.

Then do it again, and again. You will earn respect in the community, and
experience that is otherwise hard to obtain.

You can do that quickly, too. It's the fastest way to learn, and you'll be
well placed to take that one burning idea that you can't ignore and make it a
reality.

If you want to make a mirror for a 6" reflecting telecope, conventional wisdom
and experience says it's fastest first to make a 4", then the 6". The
experience gained in the smaller exercise far outweighs the time taken.

It's an analogy, and it has flaws, but it contains a lesson.

~~~
desushil
I am very glad that you replied. What ever you have explained above sounds to
be really good to start with. Thank you. I will try my best.

